# vapiaries



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Has anyone dealt with Velasquez apiaries...?


----------



## beebze (Sep 24, 2007)

He's my Aunts neighbor there in Maxwell, (lives right across the street) I haven't met him but he's been in business for quite a few yrs. This will be my first year buying queens from him.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Got Cordovan queens in April from Velasquez apiaries. They are doing really well and making lots of honey. Acceptance was really good 96+ %.

Brood patterns are excellent.


----------

